# Windows Media Center - aufwecken aus Ruhezustand



## Rashdoc (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Windows Media Center und hoffe, dass es jemanden gibt, der sich damit auskennt:

Für ein Schulprojekt soll ich einen High-End HTPC erstellen. Mein Lehrer gab mir dabei auch folgenden Leistugspunkt:

- Geplante, zeitgesteuerte Aufnahmen sollen den PC aus dem Ruhezustand aufwecken können

damit ist ja gemeint, das der PC wieder hochfährt, wenn eine Sendung anfängt, die man aufnehmen will.


Ich hatte jedoch auch der Windows Seite keinen Hinweis gefunden, ob das Windows Media Center diese Funktion unterstützt.



Wenn es jemanden gibt, der den WMC benutzt oder sich damit auskennt, könnte er mir sagen, ob das so funktioniert, und wenn es NICHT funktionert, kann er mir eine andere Media Center Software empfehlen?


Über hilfreiche Antworten freue ich mich sehr.


MFG Rashdoc


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

http://www.winload.de/download/23800/Sicherheit,Utilities/Systemprogramme/Winexit.3.5.html

Keine Ahnung obs mit Windows 7 geht.


----------

